

Microsoft's fork of OpenSSL to improve Windows support - steveklabnik
https://github.com/Microsoft/openssl

======
yuhong
I really hope that they make common JITs Windows x64 SEH compliant.

------
rand334
And improve NSA compatibility.

~~~
djrenren
What would they gain from that?

------
anonbanker
now there's a punchline if I've ever seen one. Embrace, Extend, Extinguish in
3... 2... 1...

~~~
anonbanker
perhaps a downvoter can explain why Microsoft needed to fork, rather than get
patches accepted upstream? Why didn't they take the Kerberos path like they
did back in 2001 and just Embrace and Extend LibreSSL?

~~~
rand334
Yeah, remember how they bought Skype and reengineered its network to make it
more monitorable? I think you have their intentions confused.

